# Is there going to be much diff from 720 to 1080



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

I currently have the mitsu 1500--which is 720p, and was thinking very seriously about buying the epson 8350 (1080p). Would there be a big diff??? thanks rich


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

14-15' from 92" screen


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

At that distance, you may see a slight difference. Check out sheet number 2 on the Carlton Bale calculator. There was also an article about visual acuity someplace... if I find it I'll post it. :scratch:


----------



## Guest (Nov 30, 2010)

Don't know the full specs of those projectors, but unless your getting 24fls and better black levels, its probably not going to be a major upgrade. I personally wouldn't upgrade just for 1080p.


----------



## fitzwaddle (Aug 25, 2010)

Probably not a big difference just based on the resolution change, unless you sit closer and/or get a bigger screen.


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

Found the link. It's by Joe Cornwall at Audioholics.


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

main seating couch (upper risor) is 14-15' away, the front (lower risor) is 9-10' away


----------



## vann_d (Apr 7, 2009)

mechman said:


> Found the link. It's by Joe Cornwall at Audioholics.


The long comment at the end of the article was the most informative piece there.

I don't know why one would want to sit close enough to distinguish the individual pixels. I can't see them in real life...why would I want them in my movies?

Obviously the benefits of higher resolution are bigger screen size and closer viewing distance but I would not recommend sitting so close as to distinguish individual pixels.

I think an argument could be made that oversampling (extra lines of resolution beyond what can be distinguished) would be the most desirable scenario, especially in a fixed pixel display. Something like 5x greater than what we can "distinguish".


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Hi Rich you might want to check out my min review of the 8350 compared to my old Sanyo Z5 that I just posted.


----------



## Trick McKaha (Oct 7, 2009)

A lot of people don't give 720p as much credit as it deserves. 14 feet from a 92" screen it would be hard to tell the difference between 1080 and 720, much less care about the difference. When you get as close to the screen as the screen is wide, then you can really appreciate the improved resolution of 1080p, but that is mainly for people who want to sit that close. I paced it off in the movie theaters, and the last row in the front section is about one screen width from the screen. Those are the seats just in front of the aisle where everyone walks across the theater. Most people sit a little further back than that.


----------



## zryder (Apr 13, 2009)

I had a Panasonic 720p projector on my 110" screen at 18', so the viewing situations are similar.
I upgraded to a Mitsu HC5500 1080p rig, and was amazed at the increased sharpness and detail I found in everything I watched. Screen didn't change, and the seating didn't change.

Put it this way... Even my wife noticed, and agreed it was worth the upgrade, and she is an accountant!

If you are strapped for cash, 720p will do fine.
However, if you have the ability to upgrade to 1080, I would suggest you do so. A great deal of content is in 1080 resolution, so it's not like you won't be able to take full advantage of it.


----------



## scottyb (Nov 15, 2010)

We have the same size theater and it made a bit of difference.
When we switched it we no longer saw pixels eve on bright white scenes.
Once in a while we did on 720P.

Scott


----------



## Talley (Dec 8, 2010)

Highly recommend 1080


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

I have the same screen size and viewing distance in my home. Guests are amazed and compliment my setup. We watch older movies so the 1080 spec is pretty irrelevant. If your considered projector is newer with better overall specs than your current one, and your room lighting is very controlled you will see improvement. If you don't have an excellent, truly full-range system or would benefit by treating the room for acoustics such as with GIK or even DIY products, then I'd recommend making an investment there versus replacing a quality projector with another.


----------



## ironglen (Mar 4, 2009)

:foottap: Alright, looking back at your signature- you've got it ALL...can you hire me? :heehee:


----------



## pietsch288 (Sep 10, 2006)

Now... I'm thinking of doing both buying the epson 8350 and getting a 120" screen. I was struggling to hear dialog from the rear couch but I noticed when I sat on the front couch the center channel was perfect so I moved my mains away from the screen (the were about 1 inch away from the screen) to the width of my room (15 1/2') so I could get better separation....It worked perfect (I had my center channel 10db louder than my mains before but now audyssey set it 1db lower than my mains and I can hear every whisper....the diff is amazing). But now my mains are 3' from the screen and I notice that most information for the right or left speakers must be designed for the speaker to be next to the screen because it seem like sound is too far from the screen. By this I mean If on the right of the screen somebody sets something down on a table the sound seems like its well.... a couple of feet away....but there's no way I'm putting those mains back because I like the separation much much much better. So a 120" screen would give me 1 foot more on each side of the screen and I'd only be 2 ft away...and I figure a bigger screen allows the volume to go up a little.


----------

